# OK what am I doing wrong? ebay help



## Charlena (May 5, 2011)

I have 3 ads up and am not getting even any views...can someone tell me if they see what may be wrong with the ads?
thanks in advance...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280671588310&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280671827214&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280671863989&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

IF anyone wants to ask me any questions the fastest way to contact me is by my email [email protected] thanks


----------



## jimdoc (May 5, 2011)

I think with the scrap auctions people mainly focus on what is ending soonest. You know to see if the price is still reasonable at the end.

Jim


----------



## Militoy (May 5, 2011)

Most bids on scrap do come towards the end of the auction - but without meaning any disrespect towards you or your auction - there may be a few issues that put potential bidders off. I only looked at one of your auctions. $12.50 / pound seems like it may be a bit high of a BIN price for PCBs that show very little visible gold in your photos. Also - your feedback rating of (1) might alarm some bidders. The shipping charge also seems to have some fat on it. I calculated UPS shipping from Torrance to me, allowing a couple of extra pounds for packaging - and it came at half the rate your shipping calculator lists. Your start price isn't too outrageous - but added to the shipping, I wouldn't be interested, even at the opening bid. I'm guessing that item may very well sell though. Good luck with your auctions!


----------



## glondor (May 6, 2011)

Your buy it now price @ $249 is almost 4 times higher than a reasonable price. The items shown in that auction are worth in reality $60 to $80 dollars to a middleman who can send them to a refinery. Your average Joe who cannot process the boards would want to be in the $60 or less range so they can make a buck a pound from the middle man. That material is not worth $25000 dollars per ton. My 2 cents. Good luck. Some nut may pay it.


----------



## joem (May 6, 2011)

glondor said:


> Your buy it now price @ $249 is almost 4 times higher than a reasonable price. The items shown in that auction are worth in reality $60 to $80 dollars to a middleman who can send them to a refinery. Your average *Joe* who cannot process the boards would want to be in the $60 or less range so they can make a buck a pound from the middle man. That material is not worth $25000 dollars per ton. My 2 cents. Good luck. Some nut may pay it.



Yep. That's me. The average middleman *joe*. If I can't get them for .50 - $1 a pound then I pass.


----------



## seawolf (May 7, 2011)

U read one of the posts and saw the fingers have been removed. That cuts the ptice 50-60% off the top.
Mark


----------



## Militoy (May 7, 2011)

seawolf said:


> U read one of the posts and saw the fingers have been removed. That cuts the ptice 50-60% off the top.
> Mark



I went back and looked at all 3 auctions this time. To be fair - the fingers (a pound of them) are included in one of the auctions, along with some separated gold pins. One of the auctions now has free shipping - with a 99 cent opening bid. The auction with the fingers has a more reasonable expedited shipping charge.


----------



## Claudie (May 7, 2011)

The auction states that the 1 pound of fingers is a GUESS estimate of weight. It is stated that you need to look at the pictures and guess the weight yourself. :|


----------



## joem (May 7, 2011)

Claudie said:


> The auction states that the 1 pound of fingers is a GUESS estimate of weight. It is stated that you need to look at the pictures and guess the weight yourself. :|



After doing about 5 pounds this week that amount look more 1/4 to 1/3 a pound


----------



## Militoy (May 7, 2011)

joem said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > The auction states that the 1 pound of fingers is a GUESS estimate of weight. It is stated that you need to look at the pictures and guess the weight yourself. :|
> ...



I haven't separated or weighed the fingers I've built up - since i'm busy with my better kinds of scrap first - so I can't make an accurate estimate based only on a photo. Since the seller lists weights on other items in the auction, I assume they have at least a postal scale - if not a lab scale. If I were interested in bidding, I guess the smart thing would be to ask the seller to get an actual weight on the better stuff, like fingers.


----------



## Charlena (May 7, 2011)

Militoy said:


> Most bids on scrap do come towards the end of the auction - but without meaning any disrespect towards you or your auction - there may be a few issues that put potential bidders off. I only looked at one of your auctions. $12.50 / pound seems like it may be a bit high of a BIN price for PCBs that show very little visible gold in your photos. Also - your feedback rating of (1) might alarm some bidders. The shipping charge also seems to have some fat on it. I calculated UPS shipping from Torrance to me, allowing a couple of extra pounds for packaging - and it came at half the rate your shipping calculator lists. Your start price isn't too outrageous - but added to the shipping, I wouldn't be interested, even at the opening bid. I'm guessing that item may very well sell though. Good luck with your auctions!




Wow Ill look at that and see whats wrong...thank you.
It's about 23 to 26 lbs total...I only have a body scale so i have to calculate the weight that way 
Ya I have been selling on ebay since they opened and am actually ebay certified trainer at one point but i get rusty after being gone awhile...I just started back up after a long break in selling...wow things have changed.
Thank you


----------



## Charlena (May 7, 2011)

UGGGGG I tried to catch the ones without bids but looks like someone already started bidding on one....I was gonna close them and wait till i could get accurate weight. I am going to get actual weights and post them on the ads asap then give bidders a chance to cancel bids if they choose to i guess. I need a postal scale. I am just so rushed to get back home to Texas because family emergency im not thinking right. GOSH the stress is killing me. Id much rather hold onto this stuff and continue it myself...shame I gotta just start from scratch when I get to Texas after I get the stuff ironed out 

Thanks for all your help.
Update! I just added 2 more photos of the pins and fingers with a hard drive cover next to them for a better view on whats there. I can not for the life of me seem to get a ride with all the stuff to the post office to weigh it so Im stuck until I can.


----------

